# Fluval Flex Remote??



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

CR 2025 is what i have in mine


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

York1 said:


> CR 2025 is what i have in mine


Thanks for the quick response, I'll try a new 2025 and see if that works.


----------

